# ITT: Post your pics and I will compliment you



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

ITT: post your picture and i will compliment you....go ahead and test me out, it can be your worst picture and i will find your strong points and compliment you no matter what.


----------



## Teko (Sep 27, 2010)

I know this is the postive thinking thread, but its not much of a confidence booster when it's 1) Some stranger on-line & 2) You basically said I'll tell you you're good looking no matter what.


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

Teko said:


> I know this is the postive thinking thread, but its not much of a confidence booster when it's 1) Some stranger on-line & 2) You basically said I'll tell you you're good looking no matter what.


I say no matter because everybody has striking features that make them attractive in some way. Some people dont know this and dont know what features they have that are attractive and think they are totally ugly, Im here to tell you what great features you have, male(no ****) or female. Being from a stranger i think would be better then having say your parents tell you....all and all im just trying to help people out. you be suprised at how much it is a confidence booster....trust me, a compliment no matter who it comes from can make somebodys day


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

(hehe jk) Such a cute topic I guess  it's thoughtful to point out peoples looks, but it would be sweeter to point out peoples personality and etc that you like 'bout em!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Be kind!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Dude, you look like an elephant...


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Just Lurking said:


> Dude, you look like an elephant...


That's rude.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

Devil said:


> (hehe jk) Such a cute topic I guess  it's thoughtful to point out peoples looks, but it would be sweeter to point out peoples personality and etc that you like 'bout em!


you have nice pigtails and your eyes are nice a full like the moon



JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Be kind!


your *** makes kim kardashian jelious



ViLLiO said:


>


you have very clear skin and a strong jaw line


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

[


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

ya so this is me, makin mah sexy face


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

plz be kind


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ViLLiO said:


>


Aww cmon, that poor little guy has progeria. :|


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL no he doesn't... that pic is edited


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

ViLLiO said:


> LOL no he doesn't... that pic is edited


mmm i dont know about that. Look at this guy.




Looks like him so much I thin it might be him


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

blanksBACK said:


> mmm i dont know about that. Look at this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, actually. He's an internet "celebrity" and there's a rumor that he died. He does have progeria, too.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Aww cmon, that poor little guy has progeria. :|


I was actually laughing at the elephant picture being posted and people's comments on it.

Though, looking at the previous pic, this thread is getting pretty creepy! :afr


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

You can really tell that the people in here suffer from SA because someone attempts to do something positive and compliment other SA suffers and people respond by over analyzing the concept behind the thread, criticizing it, and eventually turning it into a joke because the truth is that for many of us, no matter what others tell us, we will not stop making ourselves feel bad and we won't stop believing that we are unattractive, unworthy people. :?

Anyway, I'll try to gather up the courage to post a photo of myself because I do think this is actually a very good idea. I don't think the concept behind this is to just say superficial statements like:

Photo #1
Comment: OH MY GOD! You're gorgeous!

Photo #2
Comment: OH MY GOD! You're gorgeous!

Photo #3
Comment: OH MY GOD! You're gorgeous!

Photo #4
Comment: OH MY GOD! You're gorgeous!

Photo #5
Comment: OH MY GOD! You're gorgeous!


I mean if that happened in here and everyone received the same generic, stamped on comments I'm sure the intent of this thread would be lost, but if instead the OP and other people tried to find beauty in each photo, then I think many of us may feel better.

I know that when I look at my photos I never feel there is anything to compliment myself about, and I also know that when I do receive compliments I immediately become this "hard *** lawyer" trying to dispute the compliment. Someone tells me I have nice hair and I'll say, "Oh really? Nice hair, you say? Well, isn't it true that I have brown hair? And isn't it true that most men prefer blonde hair? Isn't it true that I have very thin hair and isn't it true that thick hair is more desirable? Thus, concluding that my hair isn't 'nice' as you claim but undesirable. So case closed, your compliment was inaccurate, and I have ugly hair! Buh-bye!" :doh

In other words, I think I would benefit from this thread, but right now the thought of posting a photo of myself is very, very intimidating! So, I support the effort, but cowardly step aside promising to try to get courage to post a photo...maybe after one or two people go first. lol :b

Any volunteers?? :boogie


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I volunteer! *Gulp*


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You know,this is oddly sweet and endearing. Uh,change of opinion,I just looked through the thread,most have managed to make it sad and scary-wow,how low can you go???


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


1. Pretty eyes.
2. Skin looks virtually flawless.
3. Slim figure.
4. Nice smile.

Though after the utter magnificence of MindOverMood's post, my comments have been overshadowed.


----------



## J Dynamo (May 3, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


Marry me?


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha! Well thanks, everyone!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


you are very pretty!


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


You have a gorgeous smile and are very pretty hun, you also seem to look like a very friendly and kind person


----------



## FlufflyPurplePillow (Mar 7, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


VERY VER YVERY undeinably pretty. you have like those big anime eyes and a nice smile!!! I never understood how a pretty girl could have SA lol. leave that for us ugly chicks....(of course being sarcastic) ....  <3


----------



## Creeps McKinster (Jun 6, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


 hi
iwishiwasprettylikeyouokthanksbye


----------



## zkl0002 (May 20, 2011)

Slightlyawkward, you have very fair complexion, a smile to kill for, and you clearly take very good care of yourself. You look very nice, and everyone on this forum agrees.

K, easymode is over, time for a challenge.
in before "Kill it with fire" or "Man the harpoons"


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

zkl0002 said:


> K, easymode is over, time for a challenge.
> in before "Kill it with fire" or "Man the harpoons"


I cant see your first pic but i love your shirt on the second one :clap but cant see your face that well with your hat on!


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

ReincarnatedRose said:


> You can really tell that the people in here suffer from SA because someone attempts to do something positive and compliment other SA suffers and people respond by over analyzing the concept behind the thread, criticizing it, and eventually turning it into a joke because the truth is that for many of us, no matter what others tell us, we will not stop making ourselves feel bad and we won't stop believing that we are unattractive, unworthy people. :?
> 
> Anyway, I'll try to gather up the courage to post a photo of myself because I do think this is actually a very good idea. I don't think the concept behind this is to just say superficial statements like:
> 
> ...


lol, this is what happened to the POST YOUR PIC RIGHT NOW thread. the comments there are either cookie-cutter generic or creepy.


----------



## iamwalrus (Jun 13, 2011)

slightlyawkward said:


> I volunteer! *Gulp*


Not hard to compliment, not hard at all.

I think I'm in love :love


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I allready feel popular 










bring them on


----------



## AbsurdistMalarky (Sep 28, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Aww cmon, that poor little guy has progeria. :|


There are worse phone networks, I guess.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Still Waters said:


> You know,this is oddly sweet and endearing. Uh,change of opinion,I just looked through the thread,most have managed to make it sad and scary-wow,how low can you go???


Yes, many posters on this forum are ****s. This is some absurd idea of humor.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> Yes, many posters on this forum are ****s. This is some absurd idea of humor.


Oh, I don't mean that, about this forum. I was just talking about this thread. Many posters in _this thread_ are ****.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Teko:1058992328 said:


> I know this is the postive thinking thread, but its not much of a confidence booster when it's 1) Some stranger on-line & 2) You basically said I'll tell you you're good looking no matter what.


Thats what friends do. Support each other. Get with the program lol.


----------

